# AT Paddle Found/Browns Canyon/Arkansas River



## bward84 (Jul 7, 2010)

Found an Adventure Technology kayak paddle found below raft ripper in Browns Canyon. Says Jay Gonzales, but can't quite make out the phone #. Shoot me an email. It's chillin in my house.


----------

